# Mushroom Help....



## sollila (Oct 8, 2007)

Does anybody know what these are... ran across a ton of them, and picked a few. They almost looked like some sort of Chanterelle to me???

ALLRIGHT, a more basic question first... How do I insert an image?


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Here ya go, there is a forum for posting a picture so check it out. If that doesn't help then someone will probably talk ya through it.
I am not sure I can to make a call on these.


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

Without seeing them in person, I couldn't tell you. Were they growing out of wood? They look like brown honey's to me, but I'm not making that call either. As I'm sure you already know...DO NOT EAT them without a 110% positive ID.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I would "GUESS" those as being mature honey mushrooms. I would not eat them though.


----------



## Mark-n-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

By the way, welcome to the site.:Welcome:
Mark


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

Welcome sollila!

I am by no means the expert here but I'm pretty certain they aren't chantrelles. From the picture the gills look like true gills versus the chants false gills. I found a handful of a mushroom called a "cinnabar" that are closely related to the chantrelle but MUCH smaller than the average chant. The gill comparison is very clear. Here's a pick from Mushroom Expert.com. Check out that link - plenty of good info. Another thing I just notice comparing the pictures. Just down the stem from the cap on the mushrooms you picked notice the collar of white flesh sticking out - to my knowledge that won't be present on a chantrelle either. 

Cantharellus cinnabarinus - compare the gills to what you found:










Shot of a "true" chantrelle's gills also from Mushroom Expert.com:


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

Kearly Shuffle said:


> Without seeing them in person, I couldn't tell you. Were they growing out of wood? They look like brown honey's to me, but I'm not making that call either. As I'm sure you already know...DO NOT EAT them without a 110% positive ID.


I'm with you on that. With the age of those you should have seen white spores all over the mushrooms and on the leaf litter. Those honeys can sure put out a ton of spores. Just type honey mushroom, or armillaria mellea, into a search engine and you will get tons of hits on honey mushrooms, or hit mushroomexpert.com


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

Bachflock said:


> Welcome sollila!
> 
> I am by no means the expert here but I'm pretty certain they aren't chantrelles. From the picture the gills look like true gills versus the chants false gills. I found a handful of a mushroom called a "cinnabar" that are closely related to the chantrelle but MUCH smaller than the average chant. The gill comparison is very clear. Here's a pick from Mushroom Expert.com. Check out that link - plenty of good info. Another thing I just notice comparing the pictures. Just down the stem from the cap on the mushrooms you picked notice the collar of white flesh sticking out - to my knowledge that won't be present on a chantrelle either.
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmmm! Yummy!


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

They some what look like honeys. Can I tell for sure?, NO. My stance on eating them: DO NOT EAT, THEY MAY KILL YOU. They say a picture is worth a thousand words. Not in this case.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 24, 2007)

Chantrelles don't have a veil. Those in your picture obviously have veils.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

They ain't chanterelles. They probably are honeys. You should learn how to ID them along with the deadly galerina before attempting to eat them.

Once you eat a galerina there's no turnin back. You basically just sit and wait for the slow agonizing death that most certainly awaits.

On a brighter note chanterelles are easy to ID because they don't have true gills. Rather they have thicker ridges that are forked like a river spreading out toward the outside edge of the cap. The pics above are a good example of the ridges. The closest lookalike to them is the jackolantern. It has true gills though. BTW chanterelles don't grow from wood.


----------

